# How to kill Orks and Influence People



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

All right. I play Orks. I play Dead Killy Orks.

And for the life of me, I can never understand how so many people don't know how to stop my green-skinned slobbering fiends. Elsewhere, I have posted a unit by unit analysis of Ork units from the perspective of using them.

Today, shoe's on the other foot.

*We're gonna fry us some Greenskins.*

First and foremost, there are basically three rough categories of Ork army that I see these days... the Green Tide (a gigantic foot mob with more bodies than there is table space), Kan Bashers (armies that rely upon Dreds and Killer Kans with Big Mek and foot mob support) and Speed Mobz (Bikes and Trukks primarily, usually with a Battlewagon leading the way.)


Kan Bashers are, in many ways, the easiest to cope with. Deff Dreads and Killa Kans take up a substantial points investment if brought in bulk and will therefore be about the only thing you need to worry about excessively. Your big bugbear here will be cover saves- the walkers will be screening each other, and these armies frequently feature a Big Mek with a Kustom Force Field. Don't panic.

Ork Armour Value tends to be a bit sad, and any weapon with a strength of six or higher will be able to at least glance even the Dreads. Kans are susceptible to Bolter fire. Tau Fire Warrior lines can make hash of the Kans, and the absolute highest number of Dreads you'll be seeing is five. This is an army that runs in dread from two or three well-placed autocannons. The big concern, however, is that entire army can Run.... which means they'll be in your face sooner than you would like. Focus your heavy fire on the Dreads (duh) and keep your distance. Unlike a tactic I'll advocate later, charging these guys is only advisable if you have a Dreadnought of your own who can smash them apart before they can strike. Also fun time for Wraithlords, Carnifexes and other MCs. Just remember, if they survive, they'll be throwing a _mountain_ of S10 attacks back at you. As for their foot escorts... we'll cover that in Green Tide, later.

Speed Freak armies are a slightly different problem. They will almost certainly reach your lines at some point. Fortunately, they can no longer consolidate their way through your entire army.

They will be less numerous overall than other Ork armies, and don't have anything particularly well-armoured. Beware of the dreaded Biker Smog, though, as it can give their entire army a 4+ cover save if they deploy their bikes intelligently. And they WILL be bringing at least a few bikes, mark my words. Between the Bikes and Deffkoptas these lists often bring, it's possible to lose sight of the Trukk Mobs... which is a mistake. Thanks to their "special" damage Table, Ork Trukks are some of the most reliable cheap APCs in the game. Light them up. Because they're open-topped, most of them can be brought down by "mere" bolters. Any fire support they have is likely to be comparatively ponderous... and if you haven't dealt with it by Turn 2, don't bother... they'll be in combat, and will therefore be duelling your own fire support. None of the long-ranged units employed by Orks can be brought in terribly great numbers (most cap out at 15 Boyz).


Green Tides seem to generate the most headaches for their foes... and wit good reason. A gigantic collection of Boyz can steamroll the table if they're allowed to.

The solution is pretty basic-

Concentrate your fire on one Mob at a time. Do not let up shooting at your target until the mob is either broken or wiped out. Spreading out your fire merely assures that they'll ALL get there.

You may kill the same twenty-five Orks, but if all twenty-five come from the same mob of thirty, you've broken its power. If they come from three different mobs, all three will still be in shape to hurt you BADLY when they reach your lines. Focus on each mob one by one, and they should be manageable.

Secondly, never, EVER let them charge you if you can instead charge them. Orks, as an army, rely heavily upon their Furious Charge. Beat them to the punch. I don't care if you're charging them with a Conscript Platoon... it will go better for you than letting them hit your lines. Their initiative is abysmal, and denying them the extra attack per model and the Strength bonus from FC is worth far more than another round of rapid-fire (note: If you're Tau and the Orks have somehow GOTTEN this close, you still might want to shoot them. Your guns are strong enough that you'll quite possibly wipe them out. However, if down to a fewer than ten shots, you should still charge and try to coast on your Armor Save).


One last word of caution- it's frequently tempting to sic deep-striking units on the Loots, Big Gunz, and Looted Wagons that make up the rear echelons.

Do so carefully. Lootas may be toting big guns, but they still fight like Orks. If you can;t shoot them up, they will most likely charge you- and that's when things get interesting.


In summation- mass your fire on one target at time, deny them the charge whenever possible, and don't let their numbers daunt you. They almost never get to claim Armour Saves, after all.

Light them up and take it to 'em!


----------

